# Hiho from Germany



## Sven (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi there,

I'am Sven 25 years old from Germany and living in Osnabrück the third largest city in Lower Saxony.

I was very glad as ive found this nice forum about the Praying Mantis and now i want to introduce myself.

At this time im divide my living room with a adult female Sphodromantis gastrica and five of Idolomantis diabolica between L3 and L4 which about 3 female i think  .

Maybe you can help me to find out about there sex if I post the pictures of them.

Now i want to breed my Idolos and hope to see the new generation of this beautyfull mantiskind.

Im sorry but my english lessons are far away in the past

 .

So i think that you got a short introduce of my person :wink: .

Many greets

Sven


----------



## Ian (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Sven, welcome to the forum! I have to say I am impressed with your English if you say you had lesson a long time ago!

Please do post up some photos of your Idolomantis, would be greatly interested to see them.

Speak soon,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## worldofmantis (Oct 1, 2006)

welcome to the forum sven


----------

